# Pilot Truck Weight?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a coupler post war Flyer steamers with an unsprung pilot truck. How much weight do y'all add and what do ya use? I thought of the stick-on weights. I notice a spring helps and better that way and I've heard a second option is to weigh down the truck. The 2 steamers so far are a #300AC 4-4-2 and the (210)88 4-4-0.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tyco

It's been decades since I did any work on an S American Flyer loco.

But if the pilot truck is derailing, you may have a slight track
misalignment. Does it derail just anyplace, or at specific
spots on the layout?

If at specific spots, ou might try my little 'discovery' method:

Get down low and close with a flashlight and run the
loco as slowly as possible until you see the pilot wheel
lift. STOP. Do it again. Now see what is different
in the track. Usually a vertical misalignment.

I buy a strip of self adhesive lead from the Hobby
World on 103rd St. It is divided in 1 oz sections.
If you need weight that would be easy to use.
Incidentally, they closed the Orange Park store.

Don


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, kinda sad to see the Orange Park store close. I rarely go to the hobby shop anymore. Never have what I need or like anymore. They derailed a little on my old track that's no longer around and they haven't been on any track ever since.


----------

